# Sitzposition / Handgelenksschmerzen



## GeorgeP (6. Oktober 2012)

Kurze rede langer sinn, mir schmerzen nach ca 1std fahrt die Handgelenke,
Daher habe ich mal ein kleines video gemacht um zu sehen wie die hände am lenker liegen. Ich bin der meinung das das soweit gut aussieht.

Oder lieg ich mit meiner meinung völlig daneben, bin um jeden tipp dankbar !


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Oktober 2012)

es wäre interessant mal das ganze rad mit dir drauf zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (6. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich auch noch...


----------



## Chris_2012 (6. Oktober 2012)

Die Finger sollten mit HandflÃ¤che und Unterarm eine Linie bilden â dann passtâs.
Dein Zeigefinger zeigt nach unten.


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Oktober 2012)

Chris_2012 schrieb:


> Die Finger sollten mit HandflÃ¤che und Unterarm eine Linie bilden â dann passtâs.
> Dein Zeigefinger zeigt nach unten.


 

Also Bremsgriff wieder etwas hÃ¶her drehen, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe ?


----------



## Chris_2012 (6. Oktober 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also Bremsgriff wieder etwas höher drehen, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe ?



So in etwa


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Oktober 2012)

wie breit ist der lenker. 
wie viel kröpfung hat der lenker?


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Oktober 2012)

Der lenker ist 720 mm breit hat 4grad up und 8grad back sweep


----------



## Rumas (6. Oktober 2012)

Sitzposition sieht gut aus, die Bremsgriffe würde ich mal höher stellen, der Finger zeigt schon extrem nach unten.

Wo schmerzt das Handgelenk? Oben beim Knöchel oder unten wo die Sehnen herlaufen?


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Oktober 2012)

dreh den lenker mal ein wenig. das kann schon helfen.


----------



## GeorgeP (7. Oktober 2012)

Rumas schrieb:


> Sitzposition sieht gut aus, die Bremsgriffe würde ich mal höher stellen, der Finger zeigt schon extrem nach unten.
> 
> Wo schmerzt das Handgelenk? Oben beim Knöchel oder unten wo die Sehnen herlaufen?


 

Erst einmal danke für die ganzen tipps !

Bremse werd ich gleich vor der tour nochwas höher stellen.

Die schmerzen sind oben beim Knöchel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (7. Oktober 2012)

Die Videos zeigen das Handgelenk nur von der Seite. Ausschlussreich wäre ein Bild von hinten, sodass man sehen kann, ob die Handgelenke überstreckt sind wie stark die Arme gebeugt bzw. gestreckt sind.

Hier sieht man, was ich meine:
http://www.sq-lab.com/produkte/lenker.html

Unten die Abbildungen mit den drei Fahrertypen "Crosscountry", "Allmountain" und "Trekking".


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Oktober 2012)

Habe nun die bremssgriffe etwas höher gestell und die schmerzen sind um ein vielfaches weniger geworden.
Aber leider zum ende der tour fing es wieder an, ich hatte immer das gefühl das ich meine hände etwas mehr abwinkeln wollte.
Ich werde nun mal einen lenker mit mehr backsweep besorgen, allen nochmal danke für die hilfe


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2012)

dreh den lenker mal etwas.
ich habe z.b. probleme mit zu viel backsweep.


----------



## Marc B (8. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du sitzt, hast du dann vom Gefühl her viel Last auf den Händen?

Ich hatte mal eine "Patientin", der habe ich das Cockpit enorm ergonomisch gebastelt und sie hatte dennoch Schmerzen - herauskam, dass sie tendenziell trotz aufrechter Position etc. zu viel Gewicht auf die Arme/Handgelenke verlagerte! Mittlereweile korrigiere ich das total häufig in meinen Kursen - ähnlich wie bei den Stadtradlern stützen sich viele Biker auch im Sitzen auf den Lenker. Klar, in der Grundposition darf das eh nicht sein, aber viele haben das auch im Sitzen so!

Ergo: Mehr Gewicht auf den Po / Sattel verlagern! Klar, dass der Sattel perfekt passen muss 

Viel Glück,
Marc


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie hab ich schon das gefühl das die last auf den händen liegt, besonders wenns richtung tour ende geht.

Dazu muss ich sagen das ich die tour jetzt auch mit einem hexenschuß gefahren bin  solange man nicht springt oder das hinterrad versetzen muss geht das sogar sehr gut mit dem biken ...

Sobald der rücken wieder fit ist werde ich nochmal auf meine lastverteilung achten. Aber nochmehr druck auf den sattel bekomme ich nur noch mit einem steileren vorbau oder lenker mit nochmehr rise.


----------



## Rumas (8. Oktober 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Erst einmal danke für die ganzen tipps !
> 
> Bremse werd ich gleich vor der tour nochwas höher stellen.
> 
> Die schmerzen sind oben beim Knöchel !



Hört sich so an als wäre die Hand zu weit überstreckt.
Wenn es mit der Bremse höher stellen besser geworden ist würde ich auch mal ergonomische Griffe ,SQ-Lab, Ergon,oder was es da so gibt, mal für 2-3 Touren ausprobieren. Bei den Meisten Händlern bekommst du welche zum probiern ohne gleich zu kaufen. Auch wenn die Schmerzen zum Ende hin wieder auftreten sollten, die Dinger nicht gleich runterschmeißen, die Muskulatur/Sehnen brauchen Zeit um sich an die veränderte Position zu gewöhnen.

Ist wie beim Sattel viel probieren und den Körper Zeit zur Anpassung geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (8. Oktober 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich schon das gefühl das die last auf den händen liegt, besonders wenns richtung tour ende geht.
> 
> Sobald der rücken wieder fit ist werde ich nochmal auf meine lastverteilung achten. Aber nochmehr druck auf den sattel bekomme ich nur noch mit einem steileren vorbau oder lenker mit nochmehr rise.



Ist vielleicht das Bike zu gross? Nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## luxaltera (11. Oktober 2012)

Achte auch auf deine schultern und Ellbogen. Ellbogen sollten nie durchgestreckt sein. Bei den Schultern ist es wichtig nicht in die "Geierhaltung" zu sinken. Das passiert idr wenn die Ellbogen durchgedrückt sind und das oberkorpergewicht nicht durch die obere Brust/Rückenmuskulatur gestützt wird sondern zwischen den Schultern hängt. Dann leiden die Hände enorm unter dem Gewicht von oben und den vibrationen von unten den es ist in der Kette das schwächste Glied. 

Wenn du noch in deiner ersten Saison bist, ist etwas gedult auch wichtig denn Muskulatur muss sich bilden und stützt Gelenke zusätzlich...


----------



## OldenBiker (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiss nicht wie groß Deine Hände sind sind. Ich hatte das selbe Problem. Bremse, Lenker, Sitzposition. Alles optimal. Nur die Abstützung der Hände fehlte mir. Ich habe mir dann die Griffe von Ergon gegönnt. Und weg waren meine Schmerzen. Ich fahre den GP1 Bio Kork.

Ergonomische Griffe könnten die Lösung sein.


----------



## Merge (9. November 2012)

Hatte das Problem auch mal, bzw etwas in der Art, nur so ausgeprägt dass ich auch keine Taschen mehr mit Links aufheben konnte. Hab alles probiert, anderer Lenker andere Griffe, die Bremsen verstellt, vorbau geändert und auch Handgelenkskräftigung und Dehnen bevor es aufs Rad ging, bei mir hat es nichts genützt. Irgendwann hab ich dann mal gegoogelt und bin auf den WristWrap von Sixsixone gestoßen, da ich schon bei einigen Ärzten war (das waren etliche Chirurgen) und jeder meinte ich solle doch einfach mit dem Sport aufhören, dacht ich mir ach komm das probierste jetzt einfach mal. Hab zwar kaum dran geglaubt dass es hilft aber seit ich das Teil trage hab ich keine Handgelenksschmerzen mehr, weder beim Downhill noch auf Tour, noch in der Freizeit. (achja Downhill bin ich in der Zeit als die Schmerzen aufkamen nicht gefahren)
Also falls alles nichts hilft könnte das der letzte Ausweg sein. Bei mir zumindest hat es gewirkt, ob es bei jemand anderem den gleichen Effekt hat weiß ich nicht, da geb ich keine Garantie drauf.


----------



## To-bi-bo (10. November 2012)

Merge schrieb:


> Also falls alles nichts hilft könnte das der letzte Ausweg sein. Bei mir zumindest hat es gewirkt, ob es bei jemand anderem den gleichen Effekt hat weiß ich nicht, da geb ich keine Garantie drauf.



Hab auch beidseitig WristWraps, die ich bei zunehmenden Schmerzen ummache, mir helfen sie!


----------



## Bikepark-Rookie (10. November 2012)

Habe mir das Thema durchgelesen und die videos angeschaut.
Allein wenn ich das Standbild des videos anschaue finde ich du hast zuviel Gewicht auf den Händen weil du zu weit nach vorne gebeugt bist.
Für nen geübten CC-Pilot ok aber für nen Gelegenheitsfahrer am anfang zu extrem.Meine Meinung,soll also nix heißen;-)
Hol dir mal für 18 euro nen kürzeren Vorbau zum probieren.
Mein cube fritzz wurde mit nem 9cm vorbau ausgeliefert.
Saß drauf wie auf ner Streckbank und zum ende der Tour taten mir die Hände weh. Jetzt fahr ich nen 6cm Vorbau.
Seit ich aufrechter Sitze habe ich kein ziehen mehr im unteren Rücken und eben das mit den Händen ist auch Geschichte.


----------



## jan84 (10. November 2012)

Versuch mal bewusster den Oberkörper aussm Rücken raus zu halten. Die Arme sind zum Lenken/Schalten, nicht zum Abstützen .


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte nun abschließend mal mein feedback geben, nachdem ich den lenker gegen einen mit mehr up und backsweep getauscht habe wurde die schmerzen noch was weniger aber immer noch nicht optimal. Erst nach dem tausch von 80mm auf einen 60mm vorbau sind die hangelenksschmerzen nahe null.




Danke für die gute unterstützung !


----------



## Marc B (6. Dezember 2012)

Schön zu hören  Mache an mein neues Bike jetzt die Syntace VRO Vorbau/Lenker Einheit für mehr Ergonomie, das sollte einem die Sache schon wert sein.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## das waldhuhn (7. Dezember 2012)

Hi zusammen, muss auch noch Senf beigeben: 





Marc B schrieb:


> ... ähnlich wie bei den Stadtradlern stützen sich viele Biker auch im Sitzen auf den Lenker. Klar, in der Grundposition darf das eh nicht sein, aber viele haben das auch im Sitzen so!...



Der Lenker ist eben definitiv nicht dazu am Fahrrad um den Oberkörper des Fahrers/der Fahrerin abzustützen.

Grüßle!
Susanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (7. Dezember 2012)

Dito  Machen leider viele so, vielleicht hat man so das Gefühl Kraft zu sparen? Whatever, muss auf jeden Fall abgestellt werden, ebenso wie der Knick im Handegelenk....


----------



## oelg (12. Dezember 2012)

das Thema hätte ich vor nem Jahr lesen müssen! ich hatte die selben Probleme und das einzige das geholfen hat ist mehr Gewicht auf den popo!


----------



## das waldhuhn (20. Dezember 2012)

ja, und wenn du bergab fährst (im Stehen selbstverfreilich), dann alle Gewichtskraft auf die Pedale. Als stündest du auf nem Skateboard. Die Füße schön satt mittig aufs Pedal. Fersen tief. Das a) spart wirklich Kraft und b) gibt ein sicheres Gefühl, ich versprechs.


----------



## Sunfighter (21. Dezember 2012)

also ich will ja nicht meckern, aber wenn ich all mein gewicht auf die pedale packe und es wird steil (bergab) und der untergund ist nicht fest, dann fährt das rad mit mir und nicht ich mit dem rad. gerade im steilen ist es wichtig viel druck auf dem vorderrad zu haben um ordentlich grip zu haben und bremswirkung zu erzielen und noch einfluss auf die richtung zu haben in die es gehen soll.
gerade bei bikes mit sehr kurzem vorbau und sehr flachem lenkwinkel muss man dann mal ordentlich druck geben damit man nicht die kontrolle verliert. in kurven genau das gleiche spiel, zu wenig druck auf dem vorderrad und man untersteuert.


----------



## Rollendesrad (21. Dezember 2012)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> also ich will ja nicht meckern, aber wenn ich all mein gewicht auf die pedale packe und es wird steil (bergab) und der untergund ist nicht fest, dann fährt das rad mit mir und nicht ich mit dem rad. gerade im steilen ist es wichtig viel druck auf dem vorderrad zu haben um ordentlich grip zu haben und bremswirkung zu erzielen und noch einfluss auf die richtung zu haben in die es gehen soll.
> gerade bei bikes mit sehr kurzem vorbau und sehr flachem lenkwinkel muss man dann mal ordentlich druck geben damit man nicht die kontrolle verliert. in kurven genau das gleiche spiel, zu wenig druck auf dem vorderrad und man untersteuert.



Nein nein, das wildhun hat schon recht. Man fährt viel sauberer wenn das Gewicht nur über das Tretlager ins bike kommt. Das ist für mich persöhnlich auch der Faktor der mir am meisten Potenzial bietet um sicherer zu werden. Wenn ich mit dem Oberkörper am Lenker henge schmeißt es mich sehr leicht und ich fahre automatisch sehr steif und unflexibel. 
Du kannst über die einfache Gewichtsverlagerung nur über die, den Ingenieuren sei dank, drehbaren Pedale und Kurbelarme dein Gewicht fast in jeder Lage zwischen Vorder- und Hinterrad verteilen. Und wenn du auch im Steilen und in Kurven zentral im Bike stehst hast du automatisch  genug Traktion vorne, und zwar ohne die Gefahr dass das Vorderrad an jeder Wurzel bockt.

Also immer schön flach und "heavy feet and light hands" wie Biran Lopes es tausendfach sagt


----------



## jan84 (21. Dezember 2012)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> also ich will ja nicht meckern, aber wenn ich all mein gewicht auf die pedale packe und es wird steil (bergab) und der untergund ist nicht fest, dann fährt das rad mit mir und nicht ich mit dem rad. gerade im steilen ist es wichtig viel druck auf dem vorderrad zu haben um ordentlich grip zu haben und bremswirkung zu erzielen und noch einfluss auf die richtung zu haben in die es gehen soll.
> gerade bei bikes mit sehr kurzem vorbau und sehr flachem lenkwinkel muss man dann mal ordentlich druck geben damit man nicht die kontrolle verliert. in kurven genau das gleiche spiel, zu wenig druck auf dem vorderrad und man untersteuert.



Es kommt nur darauf an wo dein Körperschwerpunkt ist. Ob das Gewicht jetzt durch die Pedale ins Bike geht und der Oberkörper aussm Rücken gehalten wird, oder der Oberkörper durch die Arme abgestützt wird, macht für den "Druck auffm Vorderrad" keinen Unterschied wenn der Schwerpunkt des Körpers an der selben stelle ist. 
Gewicht aufs Vorderrad => ja !
Oberkörper durch Abstützen mit den Armen halten => Nein, das muss aussm Rücken gehalten werden, Arme locker! Die Arme sind nur zur Bedienung des Lenkers da, nicht um den Oberkörper zu stützen!

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sunfighter (22. Dezember 2012)

das klingt für mich schon einleuchtend, nur ich bezweifle wirklich dass man ab einer gewissen steilheit den schwerpunkt sauber nach vorne bringt (gerade bei den modernen geos mit flachen lenkwinkeln) und das ganze dann aus dem rücken halten kann ohne die arme zu belasten. dazu kommen dann noch stufen und enge kurze radien und mein gewicht muss wieder teilweise auf die arme. (natürlich nicht komplett, will ja nicht im handstand fahren, aber ein gewisser druck ist schon nötig)
ist zumindest meine erfahrung. kann sein, dass das ganze gut funktioniert wenn man keine allzuschweren strecken fährt oder mit nem downhiller runterbombt als gäbe es kein morgen, aber im technischen gelände kommt man meiner erfahrung nach nicht drum rum viel mit den armen zu machen. soll nicht heissen dass das komplette körpergewicht mit den armen gehalten werden soll, der großteil ruht natürlich auf den pedalen, aber aktives fahren bedeutet für mich schon auch mit den armen zu arbeiten und eben auch druck aufzubauen wenn nötig. das rad eben auch mal in ne senke zu drücken um speed aufzubauen, auch mal kanten wegducken und das bike aktiv auf der strecke zu halten, hinterrad versetzen etc, je nach gegebenheit und anforderungen der strecke. für mich ist mountainbiken ein sport der den ganzen körper fordert, auch die arme, wenn man versucht das beste herauszuholen. kann natürlich auch an meiner miserablen technik liegen. werd das ganze bei meinem nächsten ausflug auf die trails auch klar ausprobieren, nur kann ich aus meiner momentanen erfahrung heraus sagen dass ich immer besser und sicherer unterwegs war wenn die arme ihren teil dazu beigetragen haben. natürlich nicht unter dauerbelastung (ich stütze den oberkörper nicht ab), aber sie greifen ständig ein und arbeiten aktiv mit.
habe auch in diversen tests und artikeln, auch hier auf dieser seite, gelesen, dass es eben bei kürzeren vorbauten (40mm und weniger) in kombination mit flachen lenkwinkeln oftmals schwierig wird noch genügen druck aufs vorderrad zu bringen. könnte man also ohne druck über den lenker den schwerpunkt beliebig nach vorne und hinten verlagern und das ganze nur aus dem rücken halten, wäre diesen artikeln ja jegliche grundlage entzogen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Dezember 2012)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> könnte man also ohne druck über den lenker den schwerpunkt beliebig nach vorne und hinten verlagern und das ganze nur aus dem rücken halten, wäre diesen artikeln ja jegliche grundlage entzogen.


So ist es. "Aus dem Rücken halten" ist so eine gängige Ausdrucksweise, aus der nicht erkennbar ist, was damit eigentlich gemeint ist.

Man stelle sich einfach einmal hin (Füße nebeneinander) und erkläre, man stünde jetzt auf seinen Pedalen. Dann versuche man den Schwerpunkt nach vorne zu bringen und diese Stellung aus dem Rücken zu halten. Physikalisch ist das unmöglich, weil der Schwerpunkt über der Aufstandsfläche gelegen sein muss. Entweder fällt man nach vorne (Schwerpunkt bewegt) oder man bleibt zentral (Schwerpunkt über dem Bereich der Fußflächen).

Man kann lediglich durch Einknicken in der Hüfte* den Schwerpunkt höher oder tiefer legen. Dann hat man andere Bewegungsfreiheiten für die Arme, je flacher man steht, desto mehr. (-> _attac position_)
Auf den Pedalen stehen die Füße zwar nacheinander, aber da sie über eine drehbare Achse verbunden sind, müssen beide Pedale gleich belastet werden, damit die Kurbel waagerecht stehen bleibt. Und damit hat man effektiv die Situation "Füße nebeneinander".
Was mir an Videos auffällt, ist die Tatsache, dass bei Sprüngen eine Belastung der Arme bei der Landung zu sehr unguten Fahrzuständen führt.

*Wenn man dabei die Arme nicht belastet, muss man diese Beugung natürlich aus dem Rücken halten.


----------



## jan84 (23. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich kommt man nicht um eine gewisse Stütz-/Haltewirkung der Arme drumrum. Ich sehe es aber bei vielen Fahrern - habe es auch länger so gemacht, falle auch gelegentlich noch dahin zurück -, dass der Oberkörper irgendwie "rumlammelt" und sich wirklich stark am Lenker abgestützt/gezogen wird. 
Wenn man ne ordentiche Grundposition ("Attack Position") einnimmt, ist der Schwerpunkt immer mehr oder weniger genau über dem Tretlager. In dem Moment kann man aussm Rücken halten, die Arme müssen nur wenig vor/zurück(ziehen/drücken) korrigieren. Alles was aus dieser Position rausgeht ist kurz und dynamisch. Sprich man schiebt mal kurz das Bike unter sich vor/zurück. 

Der "Druck aufs Vorderrad" passt meiner Erfahrung nach eigentlich immer gut wenn man in ner sauberen Attack-Position (Tief, Oberkörper möglichst horizontal, Kopf hoch, Arme nach außen angewinkelt, Gewicht soweit es geht "aus dem Rücken" halten) unterwegs ist. Wer das letzte Quäntchen sucht wird nach einigen Jahren Erfahrung merken welche Geomtrie ihm besser liegt. Hier sollte man dann auch eher die Geomtrie des Bikes dem Fahrstil, als den Fahrstil der Geometrie anpassen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (23. Dezember 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Es kommt nur darauf an wo dein Körperschwerpunkt ist. Ob das Gewicht jetzt durch die Pedale ins Bike geht und der Oberkörper aussm Rücken gehalten wird, oder der Oberkörper durch die Arme abgestützt wird, macht für den "Druck auffm Vorderrad" keinen Unterschied wenn der Schwerpunkt des Körpers an der selben stelle ist.


Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das nicht stimmt. Das Tretlager ist ja eben ein Lager und man selbst ist auch nicht fest ("drehsteif") mit dem Rad verbunden. Wenn man nur auf den Pedalen steht, ohne sich sonst wo am Bike abzustützen, so geht das nur, wenn der Schwerpunkt genau über dem Tretlager liegt. Will ich das VR stärker belasten muss ich mich auf den Lenker stützen (vgl. "Träger auf 2 Stützen" *).

Ich bin früher auch immer mit dem Gewicht eher hinten gefahren und habe den Lenker locker gehalten (kommt noch aus meinen Anfangszeiten mit ungefederten MTBs). Dann habe ich vor ein paar Jahren meinen Fahrstil umgestellt und mehr Gewicht auf den Lenker gegeben (+ tieferes Cockpit) weil ich gemerkt habe, dass man dadurch mehr Grip am VR und mehr Kontrolle hat. Mit einer langhubigen soften Federgabel ist das auch gut machbar.
Letztes Jahr habe ich mir ein Trainings-/Winterbike mit Starrgabel aufgebaut. Da habe ich bei der ersten Ausfahrt gleich gemerkt, dass "Druck auf den Lenker" mit einer Starrgabel nicht funktioniert, jedenfalls nicht wenn man nicht im Schritttempo fahren will, da schlägst einem die Handgelenke kaputt. Ich habe mit dem Bike sehr schnell gelernt nicht ständig Druck auf den Lenker zu geben, sondern nur dann wenn es nötig ist und so ständig (z.B. im Rhythmus der Bodenwellen) den Druck situativ zu variieren (über die Haltekraft aus dem Rücken). Bei der Starrgabel braucht man auch selten Druck auf dem VR, da man durch das springende Rad ohnehin wenig Grip hat. Mir hat das geholfen auch mit Federgabel besser und aktiver zu fahren. Den Lenker fahre ich auch wieder höher, ich finde man kann so besser aktiv fahren.

*) Vergleich Alpinskifahrer vs. Langläufer: Bei Alpinski ist man über den Skistiefel und die Bindung fest/steif mit dem Ski verbunden und kann durch Vorverlagern des Körpers die Skispitze stärker belasten. Mit einer hinten freien Langlaufbindung nicht.


----------



## Sunfighter (23. Dezember 2012)

nach dem gestrigen (kurzen) ausflug auf die vermatschten und total durchnässten trails denke ich weiß ich was gemeint ist mit "heavy feet and light hands". hab mal bewusst drauf geachtet wo denn der großteils meines gewichts liegt und was es bringt.
wenn man fast sein ganzes gewicht auf den beinen hat und sich weder auf dem lenker abstützt (also gewicht nach vorne packt) noch sich am lenker festhält (gewicht nach hinten) steht man einfach sehr zentral im bike und vorder wie hinterreifen sind eigentlich gleich belastet. man hat genügend grip auf dem vorderrad (für die meisten situationen) das vorderrad rollt aber noch locker über die meisten hindernisse drüber und hakt nicht. 
wenns allerdings sehr steil und ruppig wird ist es sehr schwer diese position zu halten und man tendiert sehr dazu sein gewicht zu weit hinten zu haben da man durch die schläge der wurzeln und steine und das ausgleichen des gefälles (damit man eben wieder nur auf den pedalen stehen kann) automatisch nach hinten geworfen wird. dann musste ich mich wieder am lenker vorziehen um wieder in die richtige position zu kommen um die kontrolle nicht zu verlieren. (merkte man gestern besonders stark da der boden total aufgeweicht war und eine dicke schicht rutschiges nasses laub auf den trails lag, ohne druck auf dem vorderrad gehts da dahin^^)
wenn ich aber von haus aus etwas druck auf den lenker gebe, passiert es nicht so leicht dass ich durch schläge nach hinten geworfen werde und ich bin meistens in einer position in der ich die kontrolle habe und muss mich nicht immer wieder nach vorne ziehen. 
für mich ist es dann eher eine art trick um mich nicht von der steilheit des geländes etc verunsichern zu lassen und eventuell zu viel gewicht nach hinten zu verlageren. wenn ich also immer einen leichten druck auf dem lenker habe, komme ich nicht in die gefahr meinen schwerpunkt zu weit nach hinten zu verlagern und stehe immer schön zentral im bike und habe genug grip, besonders wenns richtig steil wird.
der großteil des gewichts ist aber immer auf den pedalen und wahrscheinlich sind heavy feet and light hands wirklich perfekt was die gewichtsverteilung und den kompromiss zwischen grip und abrollen/drüberrollen anbelangt, nur ist es sehr schwer diese position ständig in allen situationen zu halten besonders im rauen gelände und daher denke ich haben wohl die meisten leute die "light hands" haben zuviel gewicht hinten. (zumindest wenns ihnen so geht wie mir^^)


----------



## jan84 (23. Dezember 2012)

berkel schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das nicht stimmt. Das Tretlager ist ja eben ein Lager und man selbst ist auch nicht fest ("drehsteif") mit dem Rad verbunden. Wenn man nur auf den Pedalen steht, ohne sich sonst wo am Bike abzustützen, so geht das nur, wenn der Schwerpunkt genau über dem Tretlager liegt. Will ich das VR stärker belasten muss ich mich auf den Lenker stützen (vgl. "Träger auf 2 Stützen" *).
> [....]



Ich glaub wir sind uns relativ einfach und ein bisschen am Haare spalten . Mit Schwerpunkt überm Tretlager hat man ja ne sehr zentrale Position. Sprich das Moment was man ausgleichen muss (durch Zug oder Druck am/auffn Lenker) ist in der Grundposition ziemlich gering. 
Ums VR stärker zu belasten geht man halt mim Schwerpunkt etwas nach vorne. Dass man sich dabei etwas auffn Lenker stützen muss ist klar. Das muss man idR aber nur sehr kurz auffm Trail machen um direkt wieder in die zentrale Position zurückzugehen. Meiner Erfahrung nach funktioniert die Aussage "Gewicht nach vorne" + "Heavy feet, light hands" besser als "Stütz dich mal mehr auffn Lenker". Letzteres führt bei einigen zu nem steiferen Fahrstil, auch wenns ja im Prinzip die selbe Aussage ist. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------

